# Fine Lines under eyes HELP...



## jamie2 (Apr 24, 2009)

I am 23 years old, about to turn 24. Anyways, I have just gotten a large amount of fine lines underneath my eyes, and I do not know why. I have been under a great deal of stress in the last two years and perhaps that is why this happened, but I am unsure. I need help to remedy these any means possible, since they bother me a lot. I am not sure if I can get rid of them, but if possible please tell me how. Do chemical peels remove fine lines from underneath your eyes???


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 24, 2009)

Prevent new ones with moisturizer or an eye cream, I saw one picture when I was 15 and I had dried out little lines under my eyes, probably just genetic. And a couple years ago I started using eye creams I'd buy here and there. Right now I use a cheap Physicians Formula one I've tried Khiels, and DHC, but they burn so bad.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 24, 2009)

Maybe you could try Strivectin (sp?)


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

Is it possible that your problem is merely dryness and inadequate exfoliation? It's not that uncommon to see fine lines at 24 years old- I think I noticed mine at 25 (now 31)- but the appearance of fine lines in young adults is usually emphasized by dead skin cells heaping up in the creases. If you simply address those with a light peel, or gentle retinoid, and moisturize the under eye area, you will most likely see a dramatic improvement.

You're 23, so if you're considering a chemical peel and you have no milk allergies, Lactic peels would be the safest, gentlest route for all skin types and they are very moisturizing.

Another option, if you are want to boost collagen production and fill in those lines from within the dermis, is light therapy. LED therapy, precisely. Stimulates cell growth, i.e. collagen. Also helps skin retain moisture and promotes healthy circulation. I love it. It's a noninvasive way to get a head start on fighting the aging process.

Just don't do anything terribly extreme, at this juncture, like laser treatments or harsh chemical peels.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 24, 2009)

I think XOffendr has given you great advice!


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks, Dragonfly.


----------



## jamie2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, XOffendr, anyways, noone in my family has fine lines except me, and everyone is over 30. I got them at 22, due to lots of stress and my work environment. Believe me, people think I am around 30 nowadays, and I hate it. I am trying to get rid of my fine lines but don't know how. I will try one of the things you said. How much does it cost. I also heard that fine lines should not appear until the age of 27 and around 25 at the earliest.


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Jamie! I was really spooked to see my fine lines creep up too! They appeared more like crosshatching on my cheeks, which prompted me to start sleeping on satin pillowcases. Very alarming!

Do you spend a lot of time in the sun? What are the environmental factors? And where are the lines? Outer corners, inner corners, or just generally everywhere?

As for cost-

The cost of retin a micro is roughly $100. Some insurance policies will cover this, if the use is determined to be for acne. It can be irritating to the under eye, so it's important to go lightly and stay close to the cheekbones.

A professional lactic acid peel will average between $50 and $75 (most derms offer packages because repeated treatments are preferred to yield the most dramatic results).

A home LED device- between $150 and $500 and up. There are a lot of reputable companies and retailers getting on board with LED therapy, so the cost of personal LED lamps really run the entire gamut. You can purchase hand held wands at Nordstrom, Sephora, directly from the manufacturer online (Acne Lamp, LightStim, Quasar), or just about anywhere! It's important to check the specs and make sure you are getting the highest quality medical grade bulbs, though.

If you are living on the budget of a college kid, which is challenging, there are some products on the market that are formulated by companies who put out designer brand peels. Like Obagi and Refinity are designer chemical peels. Refinity has a good line, which is all based on the ingredients in their popular chemical peel treatment (lactic acid, glycolic acid, Cosmoderm7) and they're not outrageously unaffordable.

You could also look into copper peptide serums, which are found all over the place. A lot of people swear by copper peptides for firming up the under eye area and helping with dark circles, but copper peptide formulas tend to be strong, irritating, and more expensive.


----------



## jamie2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks XOffendr, They are everywhere on my left eye, just spreading like roots going to my cheek, and only two lines under my right eye going to my cheek area. I rarely if ever go out in the sun, like I said I got these probably due to stress and the use of a harsh soap on my face, I also worked at a movie theater in a job without breaks, I was generally dehydrated for over a year. Anyways, I need to find a way to get rid of them or if possible make them show up less. I also have very dry cheeks compare to what I had over a year ago, and the pores have increased in size. The skin on my face has gotten better in the last 5 months since I quit my job and has almost entirely improved in the last few days, but today I look bad again, so I don't know.


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh, well, if you are using a harsh soap and they appeared to improve for a few days, then returned- I would think it was dryness and inadequate exfoliation. Eek! on the harsh soap! Have you switched cleansers? MD formulations is my favorite glycolic face wash. It really softens my skin and gives it that glow. I'm using Purpose, now, however due to other topical treatments and it's very gentle.

Don't worry too much. There's something out there that will help! It just might take a little trial and error.


----------



## jamie2 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have been washing my face lately with a lot of different soaps and just recently dried my face way too much. Worst part of it all, it seems that my pores have enlarged due to dryness and my face lost its glow. I think the fine lines might be permanent due to having gotten them over a year ago, so I think I need something more drastic to get rid of them.... Hopefully, I will find the right thing soon. I am trying to get my skin to look like this girl in this picture. oneasian world.com /blog/kim%20soeun%20clean%20and%20clear.jpg , it used to once, and I did look like her, but my skin as of recently has lost its luster.

By the way, when I was younger I used to overwash my face in order to acquire a nice clean look and a milky complexion, however, nowadays when I due this my face doesn't shine like it used to, in fact in has turned into a dull manly looking tanish color, if you understand what I am trying to say. So I stop washing my face as excessively. How can I return moisture to my skin without making it look dull and oily like usual. And how can I get my old complexion back if possible. I don't seem to have that amazing glow that I once had, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 29, 2009)

If you complexion seems dull, try exfoliating every week or so. Technically, our skin shed about twice a month but exfoliating more frequently then that will help slough off the dead cells.

You can use something as simple as a wash clothe and cleanser. Or mixing some baking soda with cleanser. In either case, rub clothe or mixture in circles all over your face for a few minutes. Rince well.

This is what my Dermatologist shared with me about moisturizing:

Wash face with a gentle cleanser, rince and pat skin dry but still leaving it a bit damp. Apply a very thin fim of Vaseline all over skin and do not wipe off. The vaseline will keep the moisture in your skin, thus creating a good moisturizer.


----------



## Smookynj (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm 25 and in the military and what I found that worked for me was Mary Kay. I stuck with it and my mother was even surprised that I stayed with something for so long. I know alot of people who use it (young and old). I tend to frown alot and I'm always under alot of stress due to deployments and being away from home (and my son) and the only way you can tell is if I look tired (lack of sleep) or if I'm not laughing due to being tired. Since using it I haven't seen lines or wrinkles on my face and people that I know use it as well don't have any either.


----------



## beatrice (Jan 31, 2010)

Great discussion.

I just started to develop fine lines just underneath my eyes as well - I am 23 turning 24. I have a couple - they begin just where my dark circles start underneath my eye. Are these reversible??

I am diligently putting eye cream on day (before makeup application) and night, after cleansing my face. I am using the Vichy roller-ball moisturizing eye cream. It feels like it goes on pretty light - i'm not sure if thats moisturizing enough.

Are there specific treatments to make them disappear?

They are starting to annoy me - especially at the end of the day, my concealer creases there and accentuates the lines even more!! What's worst is that i think the lines are more conspicuous by the day - may be because of lack of sleep.

Ways to prevent them from being deeper lines and MORE lines??

HELP


----------



## margieM (Jan 31, 2010)

I would try, Brezuele skin care products. I use their skin cream and love it. I havent seen it in any stores though, which sucks and makes me kind of not want to use it. But it actually works pretty well. nonabeauty,com. My aunt recommended it to me. Your to young to have lines and stuff. Take care of that skin now.


----------



## Hydeo (Feb 3, 2010)

I use Differin Gel, and Super copper peptides from Skin Biology. I'm over 20 and I have the tinyest fine lines under my eyes after using the products, but in the way a 16 year old does rather than a 20 something year old. Hope that helps


----------



## ldelguel (Aug 5, 2012)

i find that The Porefessional balm by Benefit helps minimize those fine lines. its made to minimize pores but i think it helps too with the lines.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 5, 2012)

im happy to find this  topic! im 25 and going crazy trying to prevent more fine lines


----------



## Jenny Williams (Nov 10, 2012)

As we age , the skin near our eyes becomes thinner and sensitive. They might be due to overexposure of your eyes to the sun . Wear sun glasses whenever you go out in sun. keep yourself hydrated and most important , start using a good eye serum under your eyes.


----------



## Ves Saint (Nov 10, 2012)

good amount of information in this thread, I have fine lines as well, most places usually say that under eye wrinkles should just be forgotten about since theres nothing you can do that will make a significant difference on such a sensitive are of your face, they make it seem hopless tbh.


----------



## simplyearth (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Jamie2. I'm wondering what kind of soap you're using to cleanse your face?. Maybe it's an ingredient or some allergic reaction to a component you're putting on face you must immediately suspend from using. First thing you need to do is to make sure which ingredients your soap has when applied in your face. Dryness is always caused by incorrect usage of cleaning or exfoliating products. Do they have alcohol by any chance?. Please check that out.

My recommendation is to use aloe vera in the affected zones. You can also try to use watermelon extract which is an excellent moisturizer. You don't need to apply them the whole day, that's useless. Try to apply them at night before going to bed. Stress occasionally pulls out harmful substances that makes our skin looks tired and... feel older, specially if you have sleeping problems. You should start thinking where your stress comes from (as you mentioned: changing jobs, bad sleeping habits, worries, etc) and start having a balanced life. Everything comes from the inside out. You can hide the problem with some make up, but that doesn't mean to eliminate the whole problem itself.

And most important: do NOT use the same soap for your body to be applied in your face. That's crazy!. That's the most delicate skin issue we have and requires lots of care. If you have more questions, please feel free to ask!

Esther.


----------



## Jenny Williams (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello Jamie,

Start applying olive oil under your eyes , daily before sleeping. Since signs of aging have started appearing on your face, you may also go for any anti aging cream.


----------



## Beautylicious4u (Nov 21, 2012)

PLEASE DO NOT EVER DO PEELS THEY JUS REMOVE THE TOP LAYER OF YOUR SKIN.  YOU REALY DON'T NEED TO MAKE YOUR UNDER EYE SKIN ANY THINNER THAN IT IS.  IM USING AVON'S  ANEW CLINICAL EYELIFT.  IT'S DEFO WORKED FOR ME.  ALWAYS USE A PRODUCT FOR 3 MONTHS BEFORE YOU GIVE UP.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2012)

I've had some minor fine lines under my eyes since I was a kid...with some people, it's just the way the skin lies, and bags under eyes and dark circles run in my family, as well.

A big thing is hydration! Not just what you put ON your skin (and yes, lots of eye creams, oils, etc help) but make sure you're drinking enough water. Especially if they came on so suddenly! Dehydration makes the skin deflate and look wrinkly.


----------

